# Amy Winehouse topless at the beach in Caribean island x4 x5 Update



## tonio11 (21 Dez. 2008)

Troubled star took a break and went on a holiday to nice Caribean islands. I guess she forgot that there are paparazzi as well. So those busy paparazzi caught Amy Whinehouse topless sunbathing and swimming.

**Link removed**


----------



## Tokko (21 Dez. 2008)

​


----------



## armin (21 Dez. 2008)

beten kann sie wirklich..hoffentlich hilfts


----------



## General (22 Dez. 2008)

Na geht doch


----------



## Cashextra (22 Dez. 2008)

Ich lese im Topic "Amy Winehouse nackt" und sollte damit eigentlich gewarnt sein. Und was mache ich ? Ich öffne diesen verdammten Threat......würg.
Es ist wie mit diesem Schild "don´t push the button" und man drückt trotzdem drauf....


----------



## sharky 12 (22 Dez. 2008)

*noch schlimmer-ein Update +5x--*



 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Tokko (22 Dez. 2008)

:thx: für das gruselige Update.


----------



## darwin14 (22 Dez. 2008)

jetzt übertreibt mal nicht!


----------



## casi29 (22 Dez. 2008)

ich werde blind...


----------



## mrb (22 Dez. 2008)

die brüste sind ok, hehe


----------



## armin (22 Dez. 2008)

ich enthalte mich der Stimme :thx:


----------



## gonzo26 (23 Dez. 2008)

Danke, mir gefallen die Bilder


----------



## Boltar (23 Dez. 2008)

es gibt Frauen, die sollte man nur angezogen sehen............


----------



## maierchen (23 Dez. 2008)

Naja hauptsache Gesund!


----------



## icks-Tina (26 Dez. 2008)

gar nicht schlecht...nur das Gesicht ist ??? *würg*... Danke auch...


----------



## Alibaba13 (29 Dez. 2008)

Danke, jetzt kenne ich die auch


----------



## Nicci72 (9 März 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, was Amy Winehouse ihrem Körper bereits zugemutet hat, dann sehen diese Bilder von ihr direkt gut aus - sogar ein bisschen sexy.


----------



## Panther (15 Dez. 2009)

Den Busen fand ich vor der OP schöner. Die kurzen Haare sind ja schnuckelig.
Kannte ich noch nicht. Danke


----------



## cyreander (23 Jan. 2012)

.. sie wollte einfach mal normal sein und normale dinge tun.. ohne dafür kritisiert zu werden...


----------



## Punisher (23 Jan. 2012)

gruselig


----------



## Marcel34 (24 Jan. 2012)

manche scheinen auch zu vergessen das Amy Letztes jahr Verstorben ist!!

und es widerlich ist sich an einer toten auf zu geilen!!


----------



## korat (29 Juni 2012)

Nachtrag: Die, die hier würgen und kotzen müssen, sollten ihre Schwachsinnskommentare doch einfach für sich behalten oder die üblichen Lobeshymnen über die dicktittige Sat1-Tante Britt singen !!!!!


----------



## Jone (29 Juni 2012)

:thx:


----------



## adrealin (10 Jan. 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## guido887 (10 Jan. 2013)

ok, schade um sie RIP


----------



## Fuchs2010 (10 Jan. 2013)

Ob Amy wohl in den Himmel gekommen ist oder überall hin?


----------



## Voyeurfriend (23 Okt. 2013)

schöne Fotos, danke!


----------



## Anonymus12 (2 Nov. 2013)

leiser ist sie sehr zu früh verstorben


----------

